# Expanding my baroque knowledge?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

My current baroque era knowledge is basically limited to, Bach, Telemann, Handel, Scarlatti, Corelli and Vivaldi. There may be one or two more that I forgot that I've heard of, but those are the ones I am familiar with what other baroque composers are worth checking out?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a list. Most of these are on the Baroque Masterpiece (60 cd's) I have yet to listen to most of these composers thoroughly but these seem to be the most popular and/or closely related to Vivaldi. 
Albinoni (I'm sure you have heard Adagio) - Oboe Concerto in D minor. 



Locatelli 
Rameau
Lully 
Torelli
Buxtehude 
Purcell
Biber
Monteverdi
Couperin
Charpentier
Marais
Pergolesi


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Purcell! He died fairly young, but I am sure that had he lived longer he wouldn't have been far behind the standard of Bach and Handel. And he did write some terrific works; perhaps the best is 'Come, ye sons of Art' for Queen Mary's birthday.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Here is a list. i


That's a good list.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Try all of the Bach family, Balbastre, I'd second checking out Pergolesi, and then I'd suggest Froberger and Sammartini.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's a nice little graph too:










And while I don't like wikipedia for scholastic inquiry, it serves fairly well for simple referencing like this. Go ahead and check out the entry on baroque music: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baroque_music#Early_baroque_music_.281600.E2.80.931654.29


----------



## FutureDays (Dec 21, 2011)

I was about to post a similar thread. I mostly listen to 20th Century composers, but I really like Bach (especially the cello suites, lute suites and flute sonatas). Can anyone recommend some specific pieces and composers or post some good quality YouTube links? A massive list of composers' names is a bit daunting


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

William Boyce. He's a really great composer who doesn't appear to be on the wikipedia list. He's a little like Handel only often brighter sounding melodically in my opinion. This is a famous piece.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Type in the last name of each Composer on youtube. Then see which one gets the most views. Click on that link. That's where that big list pays off. Don't try to buy the best of each composer unless you are rich. lol But I'll find some videos. 
Monteverdi - 



Lully - 



Charpentier - 



Buxtehude - 



Couperin -


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is the collection from Baroque Masterpieces btw. 


> 1-2 Bach Brandenburg Concertos La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken
> 3 Bach Overtures Collegium Aureum, F. Maier, H.-M. Linde
> 4 Bach Musical Offering Ensemble Sigiswald Kuijken, G. Leonhardt
> 5 Bach Great Organ Works Gustav Leonhardt
> ...


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Monteverdi





Carissimi





Charpentier





Stradella










Biber


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Purcell





Zelenka


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

FutureDays said:


> I was about to post a similar thread. I mostly listen to 20th Century composers, but I really like Bach (especially the cello suites, lute suites and flute sonatas). Can anyone recommend some specific pieces and composers or post some good quality YouTube links? A massive list of composers' names is a bit daunting


Try these.


----------

